# Newly planted 75 gal w/rhom



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, it isn't Yorkshire quality, but it's the best tank and pics I can do for now. Just a few shots of my rhom and 75 recently planted tank. I still need a good piece of driftwood. I have some but it isnt small enough. As you can probably tell, I hold the world record for the most scratches on a tank. The rhom was added/moved a few hours ago and is still sitting in the same spot. He doesn't like the light, but he'll adjust soon. Hope you enjoy, Kevin


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i like the rhom and the setup and don't think you should adjust a thing...good work soldat


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

If i had that setup i'd spread all the tall plants across the back of the tank, for its full lenght.
The bogwood looks cool and would make a good centerpiece. split the small plants you've got into bunches and plant them around the wood and in the foreground.
See how it looks and decide where to go from there....more wood, or some stone....the options are endless, and continue to change as the plants grow.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

your setup is amazing, i cant see anything wrong with it, plenty of open space but its got the hiding places too. maybe abit more driftwood if id change anything.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Good setup of your tank Soldat , good pictures to , your rhom looks awesome man
















Follow the advise from yorkshire and i think you have create so a better nature looking tank


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> your setup is amazing, i cant see anything wrong with it, plenty of open space but its got the hiding places too. maybe abit more driftwood if id change anything.
> [snapback]897449[/snapback]​


I agree and i wasnt meaning to be critical, iwas just thinkink that by planting along the back, and spreading them out more will give the rhom less places to hide.
He is also less likely to see his own reflection in the glass at the back, therefore reducing the chance of him thinking there's another rhom about.....and less likely to feel the need to hide.

please dont think i was being critical of your setup soldat


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Sweet! nice set-up, and pics, not to mention the rhom, how big is he, is he shy, or just camera shy?


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

that's a great set up and very cool rhom.
greetz


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

it looks great man, maybe you could add some plants to the middle/back of the tank to even it out a bit, but that would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

it looks kickass!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > your setup is amazing, i cant see anything wrong with it, plenty of open space but its got the hiding places too. maybe abit more driftwood if id change anything.
> ...


Critical? Thats exactly what I wanted, especially from someone with a tank like yours. This is basically my first large plant setup. I was thinking the same idea of spreading the taller plants along the back. I have more on the way and thats what I plan to do with them. I have the smaller plants bunched up to closely with one another and need to spread them out. The driftwood is the most important part of a tank imo. I just don't have the right piece/pieces. I have java moss on the way to coat the future driftwood which will look sweet. I don't know what to do about rocks yet. I just wanted to set up the tank and adjust from there. I'll let you know how the finished product looks.

The rhom was added at about noon today. He isn't shy with the lights off, but then again he was just moved to this tank. He will end up being a good rhom once he adjusts to me and his tank. He was in a temporary 40 gal while I planted this one, so this is a big change for him. I could get him to come to the glass in a playful manner in the last tank, so he should be really cool in this tank. He is 9 inches and still growing. I got him on Feb. 1st and that is why he still isn't himself. Not to mention he just got moved. Well, I'm rambling now...







Kevin


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks soldat








finding the right piece of wood is the hardest part :laugh: 
As you can probably tell, my tank is constantly evolving and i'm always getting new ideas from looking at all the pics you guys post on p-fury :nod:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I like that rhom, has deep red eyes. what size is it?

the tank looks cool. I like the grassy plants


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I like the way the Plants are on the corners, and the middle is open for the big guy to swim around and whatnot.
Good Stuff!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

very nice like york said i would seperate some of the plants you could double what you have there but spliting the bunches cover the back but very nice

tank size and lightin ?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

The tank is a standard 4 foot 75 gal. I have two, double bulb strip lights. They are both 48 inch and one has a pair of standard bulbs and the other has plant/aquarium bulbs from walmart. I don't know if this will work in the long run. I'll just have to wait and see. Thanks for the comments fellas, Kev


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that rhom looks f*cking sinister. awesome tank and plants and wood and sand etc.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Soldat, doesn't that mean surrenderer or something?









Tank looks great, but I think the middle is too bare. What are the plants in the front left? Please tell me it's hornwort like I think it is, the lfs has some and I'm itching to try it out


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice looking tank and rhom. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Tank looks great.

I never had luck with lots of plants and rhoms


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Rhom!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

eltwitcho, I've got lots of hornwort and getting more water sprite to fill the middle. Also going to spread things out and add some more swords. Thanks for the comments, Kev


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

it might not be up to yorkshires but it is very good and looks really nice


----------

